# top 5 male vocalists



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

what are yours?


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Thom Yorke
Devendra Banhart
Jason Pegg (Clearlake) - http://audio.therobotpetition.com//Clea ... miling.mp3
Elliott Smith
Neil Young


----------

